# Scopes and Hevishot



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone here use scopes on your turkey gun?

I just missed yet another turkey this morning. It is the third one this year. I thought that maybe I was shooting to far, so I took a rangefinder. My shots have been under 35 yds.

Then I thought maybe something happened to my gun, as I have not patterned it in several years. After shooting it, thats not the problem.

I have just plain missed. After the big tom flew off this morning I sat completely dumbstruck. (I missed the same bird last Saturday) I can ussually tell what happened when I miss something. Today I have no idea.

A friend suggests that I perhaps lifted my head, or flinched, which is the obvious problem if that was the case. He thinks since I do well with rifles at still targets I should try a scope, and hevi-shot, which is supposed to pattern tighter. 

Im not looking to shoot any farther than 35 yds, which I have traditionally had no problems killing turkeys out to. But I was wondering if a scope would allow me to think like a rifle shooter, and concentrate on the head. But at the same time, if I have a wounded bird and need a follow up shot, a scope would be a hindrance. Any thoughts????

Hevi-shot patterns OK out of my gun, but it doesnt seem to be any better than the lead. I think it is because of the lower pellet count in hevishot? They payload (1.5 ounces vs. 2 ounces of lead) is smaller. Or perhaps I need a special choke?

Its possible that its good old turkey fever, but I really didnt feel that way this A.M. 

I have had a good year, killing one in WV and one in OH. goodness knows I have had my opportunities, which is what really counts. But I am a little frustrated at my performance.


----------



## mr.mallard (Aug 5, 2005)

do not scope,never trust optics in the rain or fog of breath for turkeys,but do shoot a truglo ghost ring.seems to keep head down,and still gives good view and quick pickup.Been winchester HV no 4's 2 0z for long time,seems to work well as long as I make the shot correctly.Sorry to hear on the misses,look into the ghost rings,may be your answer.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Is that the same idea as a peep sight? I hadnt thought of that. Are they adjustable?


----------



## Nickc512 (Jun 8, 2005)

I use a red dot scope and have not had any problems. I think it helps out a lot


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That has to be really frustrating. I know some folks who us scopes and like em but ya hate to overcomplicate things with the scope. Not sure what to tell ya other than to make sure ya have your check on the gun...Ya could try a set of clamp on rifle sights that clamp onto your vent rip. A back site would ensure you keep your keeping down on the gun.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is to go through a set of steps before shooting. I constantly tell myself to stay calm and remember to aim. Remembering to aim may seem simple, but how many guys know someone who has gotten excited and rushed a shot, we all do. Being comfortable with your gun is one of the most important things when in the woods, you should pattern it before every season with the choke you will be using. Start shooting at a close range, this will help you to see where the center of your pattern is. Make any necesary adjustments and then back up when consistently shooting good from a close range. Once again you must be comfortable with what you shoot. A scoped shotgun is not for everyone. Some people have a harder time finding objects in the scope, you do have to consider weather conditions as well. I shoot a scope on my shotgun and love it. One key to my success in hunting with a scope on my gun is the fact that I only use a 4.5 power zoom scope. Usually when i set up I have the scope on about 2 1/2 power, and use the higher powers as i need. This allows me to get on animals quicker originally, and then if I need to, I can adjust. The reason i like the 4.5 only, is if by mistake your magnification is turned all the way up when you pull up, you still have a good chance of finding your target quickly.
As far as shot selection, shoot what patterns best out of your gun. Goodluck to you with the rest of your season, keep at it


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

One thing to think about is the bird's head position when you shoot. Has their head been out like then they are walking or gobbling, or have they been strutting or half strut, was the birds head bobbing like when they get nervous??

When you pattern your gun your usually shooting at a turkey target where the bird's head is straight up with neck outstretched. Think about where you aim on that target (usually at the neck where the feathers stop, since most guns shoot high). Think about where that spot your aiming at is in all the different positions above. If the birds head is not straight up, or if it is moving, it's very easy to miss, at any distance. At close distance the pattern is so tight the it only takes a couple inches for the whole pattern to miss. At longer distances if the bird's moving he could move right out of the center of the pattern and just get stung by one or two pellets. 

Every bird comes in different and it takes experience to know when to squeeze the trigger in each situation. Some people with the excitement may shoot to soon, others with lack of experience my wait to long. 

Placement of decoys can affect when you should shoot, and there are tricks like using a mouth diaphram to make a call to get a birds head up for the ideal shooting position.

Misses happen, Turkeys are not a stationary target, no matter how much it looks like they are not moving, they usually are. A few inches left/right, up/down makes a difference in a kill or a miss.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

All good advice.

I dont shoot at strutting birds, to answer that question, unless they are really close. Its really too late to get into a new outfit this year. I saw one of those ghost rings mentioned above. They look interesting.

My shot pattern was never that dense. Its adequate out to 35 yds. I am just using one that centers well. For some reason, my gun often shoots to the left with turkey loads. I might try the heavyshot and see if I get a tighter group, but if it doesnt center well, may have to get some sort of adjustable sight.

The scope I was looking at was the Nikon Monarch Turkey plex 1.5 to 4.5. For some reason, Ive always done better with a scope at still targets.

I definitely need to remind myself to aim before pulling the trigger. That is very good advice. I always reming myself not to flinch before shooting at an antelope or something, and that seems to work.

Oh well. I keep telling myself that its ok to botch a shot now and then. Actually my biggest concern is that I hit it with one or two pellets and its off suffering right now.


----------

